# 71 Manta-Ray



## sambo42xa (Jun 9, 2017)

Just one of my Manta's.....


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 9, 2017)

Well it sounds like you have a surplus? Love those bikes they were a classic from day one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambo42xa (Jun 9, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Well it sounds like you have a surplus? Love those bikes they were a classic from day one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, the inventory did shrink a little, and they are not all Schwinn's, but in the day I was into it. Not so much anymore. These bikes were the classics! Not the junk now ( my opinion). These bikes will be part of my retirement fund. Some parts but not a lot.
I'd like to take all the bikes out of the trailer one of these days and take photos. That's for another day!


----------

